# NEED HELP



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 13 outty 1000 and my rear diff seal is leaking and can someone tell me step by step on how to pull the rear diff


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Isn't it under warranty ?


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

its a year old now I don't believe its still under warranty


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

You will have to drop out the rear arms for the hubs to remove the axles and I think it's only 4 bolts that hold in the rear diff. The drive shaft just pulls out. Have fun lol


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

How do you take the arms off?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Has a long bolt going through both arms with nuts on both ends







also have to unbolt you shocks


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Alright so I got one nut off but I can't get the long bolt out


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Assuming you have the rear end in the air ( on a jack/stands ) get a punch and a hammer and drive the bolt through. If that doesn't work, get a bigger hammer.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

